# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Protests Against Health Pass SXM

## didier

over 500 persons, some say 1000 persons participated in the saturday protest against the health pass.

http://www.thedailyherald.sx/islands...ns-health-pass


protests sxm.jpg

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Huge protests all over France as well....

----------


## kent1994

> Huge protests all over France as well....



This is unfortunate.

----------


## amyb

> Huge protests all over France as well....



Are you still planning on going to France next week…if they will let you I guess?

----------


## didier

I see that my post was moved from everything else to sxm travel forums.  I agree it may belong in this forum, but this is major news, it will also have an effect on st. barths, so I don't understand , why not leave it in both.   perhaps the readers of the forum might want to see something besides fluff, you know real news of the day on everything else.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

> Are you still planning on going to France next week…if they will let you I guess?



Im going for sure.  Not dangerous. I can get in.

----------


## Jim A

If I read the numbers correctly in the thread on the main forum, over 14% of the total cases in St Barth since the beginning of the pandemic happened last week alone. That is very significant. I'd say something needs to be done. What that something is, I don't know...

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Made it to Nice. No problems getting here. They just asked to see my vaccination card. Did not need a PCR test.  Indoors in markets, banks, post office, people are wearing masks. Outside many are not.  Everything is open so far.  No couvre feux yet. Weather is beautiful. Delta coming from JFK was full, Americans mostly.  Many beautiful yachts in the water.  Can't complain.

----------


## amyb

Stay safe. Enjoy being with your family and friends.

----------


## Jim A

> Made it to Nice. No problems getting here. They just asked to see my vaccination card. Did not need a PCR test.  Indoors in markets, banks, post office, people are wearing masks. Outside many are not.  Everything is open so far.  No couvre feux yet. Weather is beautiful. Delta coming from JFK was full, Americans mostly.  Many beautiful yachts in the water.  Can't complain.



Have fun. I would love to go back to Nice some time soon. Have you ever eaten the duck at La Route du Miam? I know it's probably more a touristy type thing to do but we really had a great time and loved the duck there. Messy and cramped, but fun and they left us with a bottle of rum while they went outside to smoke and talk with their friends after all the other customers had left

----------


## pascaleschmidt

> Have fun. I would love to go back to Nice some time soon. Have you ever eaten the duck at La Route du Miam? I know it's probably more a touristy type thing to do but we really had a great time and loved the duck there. Messy and cramped, but fun and they left us with a bottle of rum while they went outside to smoke and talk with their friends after all the other customers had left



Never been to La Route du Miam.  Will ask my cousins about that!  About a million French taking to the trains this week end headed south!!! Yikes! Roads very crowded and parking is crazy!!!

----------


## amyb

Your visit here should have prepared you for crazy parking. Good we do not have trains to worry about yet.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Headed up to Greolieres les Neiges tomorrow. Great spot in the mountains nice and cool. Used to ski there as a kid.

----------


## amyb

Wonderful!

----------

